# Zweckmäßige „Billigausrüstung“ für ne Woche Zeeland



## rapaLLa04 (19. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

mehr oder weniger spontan geht es nächste Woche nach Zeeland, genauer gesagt ziemlich genau in die Gegend, die hier schon näher beschrieben wurde:








						Zeelands sonniger Süden
					

Brandungsangler finden entlang der gesamten Küste gute Stellen  Jeder von Euch hat sicherlich einen Ort, den er mit Urlauben aus der Kindheit verbindet. Müsste ich einen nennen, würde die Antwort „Cadzand-Bad“ lauten. Viele Erinnerungen verbinde ich mit dem südlichsten Küstenort der Niederland...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Als Ruhrpottler habe ich keine Ahnung von der Brandungsangelei, würde aber gerne mal Just4Fun im Urlaub etwas rumprobieren. Es muss also keine Super Ausrüstung sein, sondern sollte vor allem günstig, robust und Zweckmäßig sein, sodass es nach dem Urlaub im Keller verstauben und in 2-3 Jahren mal wieder für ne Woche rausholen kann.

Durch die fehlende Zeit und noch weniger Ahnung scheinen diese „Sets“ bestehend aus Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Dreibein recht attraktiv, was haltet ihr davon, gehts besser? Es hätte auch den Vorteil, alles aus einem Shop noch schnell ordern zu können.
Habe hier sowas gefunden:








						Fish-XPro Brandungsset 7-teilig
					

Vorteile: Fish-X Pro Brandungs Angelset  Tolle Kombo für jeden Brandungsinteressierten Angler Ideal für Ausflüge und Urlaub Perfekt für die Nord- und Ostsee Sie benötigen nur noch Vorfächer & Köder Im günstigen Setpreis  Ausgesuchte Artikel von der Angel Domäne für ein erfolgreiches Bran...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				




Oder sind derartige Dinge wirklich auf Discounter-Qualität und brechen bei dem ersten Wurf, an dem man mal wirklich 180g dran hängt?

Habt ihr bessere Ideen, oder kann man das so einfach nehmen? Würde ungern mehr als 150€ + Kleinteile/Montagen ausgeben, wobei ich auch da gerne für Tipps Offen bin. 

Würde mich über Hinweise zu zweckmäßiger Ausstattung für einen Selten-Brandler sehr freuen, liebe Grüße!


----------



## Spaßfischer (19. August 2020)

Hej,
Hatte mir vor 5 Jahren genau sonein Set gekauft dreibein, ruten und rollen mit Schnur, ist von Balzer gewesen... Meins hält immer noch und ich habe es. Jedes Jahr max 2 wochen genutzt. 
Kann also zu so einem Set raten... Ich hatte so ca 130€ für alles gezahlt... 

PS: wenn man dann mal die "echten" Brandungsruten von bekannten ausprobieren darf merkt man schnell einen unterschied. Fische fängt beides 
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. August 2020)

Ich hab mir so ein 40€ Lidl Set für die ersten Brandungsversuche geholt, konnte kein Problem mit der Stabilität der Rute feststellen können nur das Gewicht stört mich jetzt nach 3 Jahren, vor allem weil ich jetzt dem Vergleich mit ner Hochwertigen  Rute habe. Aber so wild ist das nicht, ich kann die Sets für die ersten Schritte empfehlen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. August 2020)

Ich habe mal bei Wilhelmshafen Mitte der 90er Kitesurfen gelernt und  habe im Auto übernachten. Ernähren wollte ich mich aus dem Meer beim Molenangeln. 
Habe mir dazu in Wilhelmshafen eine billige Telerute von SNAP in 3,60m u. bis 300gr. Wg sowie eine passende, ebenso günstige Rolle gekauft. 
Mit Bleien, Schnur und Montagen habe ich damals nicht mehr als 100 DM gezahlt, dabei war noch ne Grabgabel und ein Eimer für Wattwürmer. 

Gefangen habe ich Aal, Butt und Wollhandkrabben... Die Ausrüstung habe ich noch und sie funktioniert noch immer bestens! (auf Wels)... 

Also kannst du ruhig das Komplettset nehmen (2 Ruten+Rollen?)....


----------



## Lorenz (19. August 2020)

Hi, 
Solide Rollen der Größe könntest du ggfs auch zum Ansitzen für was anderes nehmen, genau wie ein Highpod.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (20. August 2020)

Eine kurze Rückmeldung:

Danke erstmal, ihr macht mir zumindest Mut, dass es nicht gleich die 500€ Ausrüstung sein muss und man auch so seinen Spaßhaben kann.

Habe mich nochmal etwas umgeguckt und überlege nun, doch eine Kombination selber zusammen zu stellen, um das Highpod wegzulassen und eine Kombi aus eigenen Rutenhaltern zu nutzen, um das gesparte Geld ggf. einfach in höhenwertigere Routen/Rollen zu investieren. Und es steht weniger Zeug im Keller rum, ist ja bei so selten genutztem Kram auch ein Faktor. 

Ich werde mich mal weiter umschauen. Eigentlich hatte die Angel-Domäne dieses sehr vielversprechendes Set, aber das ist aktuell leider nicht Lieferbar.  https://www.angel-domaene.de/world-champion-brandungsset--31586.html


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. August 2020)

Wenn du das Highpod wegläßt, welche Rutenhalter willst du denn verwenden, Wallerrutenhalter?


----------



## rapaLLa04 (20. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn du das Highpod wegläßt, welche Rutenhalter willst du denn verwenden, Wallerrutenhalter?


Habe hier von zwei, die würde ich recht hoch ansetzen, aber so, dass sie Trotzdem 50cm tief in der Erde sind: 





						Spezial Rutenhalter Metall ca. 70 cm bis 125 cm Angelrutenhalter aus Metall sehr stabiler Angel Ruten Halter für Teleskopangelruten und Steckruten
					

Rutenhalter für Angelruten mit Arretierung für Angelruten wie Teleskopangelruten Steckangelruten und andere Angelruten auch als Ruten Halter für Stellfischruten als Stellfischrutenhalter geeignet




					www.angler-markt.de
				




Und würde dann Unten jeweils so ein billig Teil hier in Den Boden drücken, damit die Rute nicht komplett im Sand steht:





						Klapprutenhalter, Kunststoff
					

Klapprutenhalter, Kunststoff




					www.angler-markt.de
				




Ruten dann mehr oder weniger senkrecht aufstellen, damit keine große Neigung irgendwie in eine Richtung große Last ausübt. 
Kann das so funktionieren, oder unterschätze ich da grade die Kraft bei leichtem Wind, Biss usw?


----------



## rhinefisher (20. August 2020)

Hi!
Wozu denn eine Brandungsrute? Die braucht man im Sommer, da die See dann ja ruhiger ist, eher nicht... .
Falls Du Fische fangen möchtest, muss dein Köder in der ersten Rinne liegen.
Diese erste Rinne ist meist 30-70m entfernt und sollte mit ner straffen Karpfenrute (150gr Feeder geht auch..) gut zu erreichen sein...
Eine mittlere Spinrute zum Wolfsbarschangeln ist ohnehin viel wichtiger.. .


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. August 2020)

rapaLLa04 schrieb:


> Habe hier von zwei, die würde ich recht hoch ansetzen, aber so, dass sie Trotzdem 50cm tief in der Erde sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du unterschätzt den Sandboden! Die Erdspeere von den Rutenhaltern, die du einsetzen willst, werden sich entweder in Windrichtung mitsamt Ruten neigen und einfach umfallen, oder beim straffen der Schnüre langsam, aber sicher, nach vorn kippen! 

Ich würde da entweder Brandungsrutenhalter einsetzen oder die vom Wallerangeln nehmen.... 
Oder du baust dir (aus Edelstahl) selbst etwas!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. August 2020)

Ich fische meine ueber 10 Jahre alten Berkley Cheerywood Heavy Feeder in der Brandung. Daran haengen genauso lange schon die guten alten US Baitrunner. Manchmal stoeren die kleinen Ringe, wenn viel Kraut im Wasser ist, aber ansonsten taugt das. Auch Karpfenruten habe ich am Strand schon oft gesehen. Muss nicht immer alles high tech sein


----------



## cocorell (21. August 2020)

Du machst, für Deine Belange mt so einem Set nichts falsch! Bei eBay findet man ähnliche Angebote.
Von einem Experiment mit Feederruten kann ich Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung nur abraten. Die Spitzen einer Feederrute, auch die einer Heavy- Feeder sind einfach zu weich als das Du eine vernünftige Bisserkennung bekommst.
Ich selbst Angel auch nur 1- 2X im Jahr an der Brandung und habe ebenfalls keine super teure Ausrüstung dafür, Fische fange ich allerdings trotzdem!


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2020)

Hi,
für etwas mehr Geld (45 Euro/Stk. inkl. Porto) bekommst du die Mitchell Avocet PB Surf, die ein PL Knaller ist. Dazu ein paar robuste Rollen und Rutenhalter und die Hardware wäre besorgt. Evtl. hast du noch Süßwassergerät, was man zweckentfremden kann (Karpfenrollen etc)


----------



## Effes (5. April 2021)

Hi, ich suche mehr oder weniger das Gleiche. Im Sommer geht’s 2 Wochen nach Zeeland und 4 Wochen nach Kroatien, dafür wären 2-3 Brandungsruten sicherlich nicht das falsche. Das von die ge Set gibt es nicht mehr, was haltet ihr von dem:





						Bombast Surf Set
					

Günstig und einfach Bombast Surf Set bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ Großes Sortiment ✓ 50 Tage Rückgaberecht.




					fischdeal.de
				




Ein Set ist sicherlich das einfachste, ich wäre aber auch bereit einzelne Teile zu bestellen (ohne dass ich mich wirklich auskenne).


----------



## punkarpfen (5. April 2021)

Hi,
ich würde das Set nicht nehmen. Hast du schon Angelgerät, was man zweckentfremden könnte?


----------



## Thomas. (5. April 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Im Sommer geht’s 2 Wochen nach Zeeland und 4 Wochen nach Kroatien,


du bist ein wahrer Optimist


----------



## Effes (5. April 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde das Set nicht nehmen. Hast du schon Angelgerät, was man zweckentfremden könnte?


Nicht wirklich.








						Seacor Meeresrolle Power Pilk 6PiF 4500
					

<p><strong>Ein echter Bringer !  </strong></p> <ul> <li>große, kräftige <strong>Meeresrolle</strong> - ihre enorme Leistungsfähigkeit spüren Sie sofort</li> <li>rundum salzwasserbeständig</li> <li>5 rostfreie &bdq




					www.gerlinger.de
				




und vllt noch









						Daiwa Exceler Catfish Spin Welsrute Wallerrute | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. Daiwa Exceler Catfish Spin Welsrute Wallerrute hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de
				




Das wars dann aber auch. Vllt sollte ich einfach mal nach gebrauchten Sachen Ausschau halten, wenn jmd das Brandungsangeln aufgeben möchte 




Thomas. schrieb:


> u bist ein wahrer Optimist



Na aber sicher  Kroatien wird stattfinden, notfalls mit Quarantäne. Und auch Ende Juni/Anfang Juli bin ich guter Dinge, dass man in die Niederlande reisen kann.


----------



## hans albers (9. April 2021)

willst du brandungsangeln oder jiggen /spinnen??
( also in kroatien)

ansonsten würd ich evtl.  zu zwei tele (brandungs) ruten raten
(shimano hat da glaube ich ,auch was im günstigeren segment)

von der cormoran rolle würde ich die finger lassen wenn es zum brandungsangeln geht (und auch sonst  ) ,
dann lieber zwei karpfen rollen oder was von quantum /daiwa oder ryobi.. zb.

ich würde  vielleicht überlegen, eine tele rute mitzunehmen und eine spinn oder posen rute für kroatien.

kommt natürlich auf das revier an dort.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

Die Shimano fische ich auch am Strand und der Weser. Für das Geld echt super Ruten.
Habe die 1x mit 200Gr und 1x mit 250Gr WG. Ich kann die wirklich nur empfehlen.
Und ein Loch ins Knipp reißen die auch nicht: Günstige Rollen kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.

z.B. hier:





						Shimano ALIVIO EX SURF TE 4,2 M-200 G
					

• Powerful XT30 blank • Shimano Hardlite Guides • DPS-type reel seat • Guide protector for optimal guide protection  Length : 4.20m Transport Length  : 157cm Weight : 572g Rings : 5 Sections : 6 Casting weight  : 200g




					www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.com


----------



## buttweisser (9. April 2021)

So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Im Sommer in Kroatien trifft man vom Ufer aus in der Regel sowieso nur vorsichtig beißende und kleinere Fische. Da sind normale Brandungsruten viel zu hart dafür. Es sei denn man angelt direkt bei starkem Wind an der offenen Adriaküste.


----------

